# Name This Photo Editing Software



## justsomedude (Jul 27, 2013)

While watching the behind-the-scenes of Jenny McCarthy's Playboy shoot, I was a little stumped by the software suite they were using on location. It's certainly not Lightroom, and I'm not familiar with Aperture... does anyone know what this software is? 




_censored to be work safe - click for fullsize_

I'm sure curious as to what they are using.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2013)

C1 Pro, also now known as Capture One Pro. It comes with Phase One digital medium format backs.


----------



## justsomedude (Jul 27, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> C1 Pro, also now known as Capture One Pro. It comes with Phase One digital medium format backs.



That's interesting! Especially since he's shooting Canon bodies and lenses. Do they sell that software separately? Do they have a demo?


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 27, 2013)

justsomedude said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > C1 Pro, also now known as Capture One Pro. It comes with Phase One digital medium format backs.
> ...



they do offer trial version on capture one pro 7 at this link: http://www.phaseone.com/en/Downloads/Capture-One-Pro-7.aspx... sometimes there are codes that you can get capture one express for free...


----------



## justsomedude (Jul 28, 2013)

Kick ass! Thanks for the info!!


----------

